# 5x7 speakers in a B14 rear deck



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am buying some stereo equipment from a friend that he removed from his Altima and am wondering if these speakers will fit the rear deck of my 95 Sentra.It already has a nice set of Pioneer 6.5 triaxials in the deck, but crappy stock speakers in front that I would like to repalce with the ones from the rear.The new speakers are Kenwood KFC-X576C 5x7 coaxials and are in really good condition . I realize I'd have to do some cutting, but am concerned that they will hit the torsion bars that hold up the trunk.Any help in this area will be greatly appreciated.


----------

